# I redesigned GPU-Z using the Fluent Design Language



## Fahad (Sep 20, 2017)

Got bored today, so I took a shot at redesigning GPU-Z based on Microsoft's Fluent Design Language. I made two concepts, one is based on how GPU-Z looks today, the other is a complete re-make.

Just thought it would be interesting to see how it looked. 

Classic





Modern - Graphics Tab




Modern - Sensors Tab




EDIT:
Just to answer the concerns below. This was made using Adobe XD. No GPU-Zs were harmed (modified) during the making of these concepts.

Also, added some refined concepts below.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 20, 2017)

this is bitchn

@W1zzard  make it so


----------



## Nuckles56 (Sep 20, 2017)

That looks really slick, nice work @Fahad


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Did you get permission from @W1zzard to modify his code or GUI for it?


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 21, 2017)

a black on red version would really be slicker then Teflon covered in Hi-T-Lube


----------



## IceScreamer (Sep 21, 2017)

That's a really clean design, I love it.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 21, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Did you get permission from @W1zzard to modify his code or GUI for it?


its probably photo-shop 
go away


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 21, 2017)

I like the new classic.. not so much the modern.

Graphs are big......


Looks like a great facelift to me, the classic.




You should do this to cpuz......


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> its probably photo-shop
> go away




Ok? Sorry for intruding however W1zzard owns the software and is his IP.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 21, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok? Sorry for intruding however W1zzard owns the software and is his IP.


And? The OP clearly stated he was just interested in doing it out of curiosity with no intent to distribute or appropriate the IP or claim that his creation is anything but a what-if rendering of GPU-Z using modern language. Either complement or critique his work or just say nothing at all. I personally think all of his mock-ups look great and that he did a wonderful job!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Things have to be done right here. How'd you feel if someone did something to what you created without your authorization?


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 21, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Things have to be done right here. How'd you feel if someone did something to what you created without your authorization?


Wouldn't matter to me if it was done in a manner similar to the OP. You seem like your just looking to complain about anything honestly. Do you fuss at people who do song covers, fan art, fan fiction? People these days are always looking for something to make an issue out of where none exists.

Edit: Also see W1zzard's own words on this. 4th post in.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-for-organizations-and-business-users.180164/


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2017)

link to desert background plz


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 21, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> link to desert background plz



is this it?

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...D-1C5F5DCD8DAE/PanoramicDeserts.deskthemepack


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> is this it?
> 
> http://download.microsoft.com/downl...D-1C5F5DCD8DAE/PanoramicDeserts.deskthemepack



its a little different but I'll be taking this.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 21, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> its a little different but I'll be taking this.



i found the Exact image, but its just the background, not a theme, i couldnt find it cuz its art and not a picture  ive always (for some reason) liked hunting images online ...weird


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 21, 2017)

I can give you a few proposals i gave W1zzard back in 2014 when i took over the database

doubt W1zzard will do this 99.9% because he wants the compact look and in that compact space nothing else can be arranged
not to say in the future he wont change his mind.


----------



## Totally (Sep 21, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Things have to be done right here. How'd you feel if someone did something to what you created without your authorization?



Well, since I'm not an a-hole, as long as they aren't doing it for personal gain, I'd thank them.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2017)

Personally. Adding my legitimate 2C here. I like the fluent design elements. However as with @EarthDog  I like the first more. But I also really like the second.

You want to know what kills the second for me? The same as Earth. the graphs. It goes a bit deeper though. to radeon Re-live driver CP. I absolutely HATE horizontal windows. It uses a tremendous amount of space that no matter the application fails to resize for whatever reason.

This goes beyond this example and even AMD drivers. but to what I consider at this point normal metro design. Lets take the windows calculator meme as an example. Everyone who gets it knows exactly what I'm saying.






The problem is that I believe Fluent and "Metro" attempt to play towards humans handling horizontal space in their daily lives. from books to video, credit cards etc alot of our interaction is horizontal and I dont mean reading. I mean the consumption of data inside of a space.

However thats where the problem I think people are missing lies. Computers in general from websites to scripting, sorting through lists and processing formula is all done vertically. This makes fluent design nice to look at but difficult to use.

I often find myself unsure how to find an element or confused as to why something is portrayed so large. Maybe if a designer could make fluent design elements in a package that is more slender in usable space but just as pleasing to the eye I would bite. but alas.

We currently have and are offered

1200x1600 massive boxes of jumbled information.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 21, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> I like the new classic.. not so much the modern.
> 
> *Graphs are big*......
> 
> ...



Way too big, would not be able to show all the sensors for my card.

Nice to see another design although GPU-z to me is fine how it is.,  but would be nice for those who want a change or some thing.


----------



## Totally (Sep 21, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> Personally. Adding my legitimate 2C here. I like the fluent design elements. However as with @EarthDog  I like the first more. But I also really like the second.
> 
> You want to know what kills the second for me? The same as Earth. the graphs. It goes a bit deeper though. to radeon Re-live driver CP. I absolutely HATE horizontal windows. It uses a tremendous amount of space that no matter the application fails to resize for whatever reason.
> 
> ...



Similar to how I feel about current widescreens in general. The move away from 16:10 to 16:9 made sense from a business perspective(more $$ in their pockets), put completely puzzled me on how consumers in general welcomed this change with open arms since nearly everything non-video related is presented and navigated in a vertical bias thus losing out on verticality means losing usable and practical space. I guess not seeing black bars when watching a movie once and a while beats having less of a page on screen and more frequent scrolling.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 21, 2017)

screen space be dammed this is what they make 4k ultra wides for


----------



## Toothless (Sep 21, 2017)

Looks kinda like NZXT Cam


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 21, 2017)

id love to have a link to try the Modified skin out, and then judge with actual experience whether or not i like it. I dont know if thats "illegal" or something though. either way , id still like to try it out.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 21, 2017)

my proposal was to have a layout around this
Shaders: 3584
TMUs:    224
ROPs:     88

my ocd flips out at 
88 / 224
3584


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 21, 2017)

Nice ideas, seems very big though taking up a ton of screen space.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 21, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Nice ideas, seems very big though taking up a ton of screen space.


Yeah it’s pretty,I like it but a but bulky.


----------



## Fahad (Sep 21, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> a black on red version would really be slicker then Teflon covered in Hi-T-Lube



You mean like this?


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 21, 2017)

That's the shit right there.^^^


----------



## Fahad (Sep 21, 2017)

Made a few changes since you all prefer the classic look, which to be honest, I also like better due to compactness.

 

There are a lot of elements of the Fluent Design System that make sense here but are difficult to show using images. 'Light' and 'Reveal' being a couple of them. 'Motion' would also be great when switching between tabs. I will try to recreate the ones I can in Adobe XD and maybe release some GIFs when I have time.


----------



## Fahad (Sep 21, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Nice ideas, seems very big though taking up a ton of screen space.



I intentionally made it larger so it's easier to see. Elements and fonts can always be made smaller.

EDIT:
Here it is to scale


----------



## LocoDiceGR (Sep 21, 2017)

i like the refined concepts  a LOT


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 21, 2017)

Based on some of the apps I've seen implementing the Fluid Design System, mouse hovers usually creates some light around hovered elements and it's surrounding (usually in a list or grid, but it can be used for more, I think), so if you're planning on making a GIF, it would be really cool if we can see that although that would be kinda hard I guess.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 21, 2017)

The modern graphics tab can be an in program option to change to if people dont want compact


----------



## kn00tcn (Sep 21, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Things have to be done right here. How'd you feel if someone did something to what you created without your authorization?


i'm late to this party, but all i want to say is... it's a thread in the official section of the official source with no downloads, that is exactly the right way to go about it

it's the opposite of actual infringement such as releasing modified or alternate software(/music/video/tshirts) on unrelated sites, especially for profit

this is how to have indirect collaboration & innovation, when people are free to create or remix in a safe & visible (to the source) manner


----------



## Hugis (Sep 21, 2017)

Fahad said:


> I intentionally made it larger so it's easier to see. Elements and fonts can always be made smaller.
> 
> EDIT:
> Here it is to scale
> View attachment 92284


Haha the fact your calling it gpuz 3  , I like the look of this! 
maybe drop the font size on those tabs a bit? Also make the gpu vendor logo a lookup to the database?

Edit: just noticed yours isn't showing memory vendor


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 21, 2017)

Fahad said:


> This was made using Adobe XD. No GPU-Zs were harmed (modified) during the making of these concepts.



 Just so I'm clear, maybe other people understand, but it seems a bit contradictory to me, so I just want to get it clarified. Have you, or have you not created a different/modified looking GPUZ application?  

The Reason I ask is ,if there's nothing I can actually try myself there's no reason for me to continue looking ...  i'm not trying to take away from your creation it's just I'm not interested in pictures of gpuZ. Ty


----------



## Hugis (Sep 21, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Nice ideas, seems very big though taking up a ton of screen space.



@W1zzard is he ok to posts his .exe?
So we can have a look at it?

Or maybe post in testing?


----------



## JalleR (Sep 21, 2017)

Nice design   does the perfcap on the sensor tab still have a Graph?


----------



## Fahad (Sep 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Just so I'm clear, maybe other people understand, but it seems a bit contradictory to me, so I just want to get it clarified. Have you, or have you not created a different/modified looking GPUZ application?
> 
> The Reason I ask is ,if there's nothing I can actually try myself there's no reason for me to continue looking ...  i'm not trying to take away from your creation it's just I'm not interested in pictures of gpuZ. Ty



There is no actual .exe.

Adobe XD is a UI design application. What I conceptualized is purely graphical, no code behind it. The most that can be done in XD is creating pathways. So for example, when you click the 'Sensors' tab, it takes you to the Sensors UI. That's it.

Hope that clears things up.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Sep 21, 2017)

Fahad said:


> EDIT:
> Here it is to scale




*When I look at these side by side, I like @W1zzard 's best.  It's just an easier read at a glance.  I can find the info faster and it is better for my eyes.

De gustibus non est disputandum.*


----------



## Fahad (Sep 21, 2017)

JalleR said:


> Nice design   does the perfcap on the sensor tab still have a Graph?



Somehow I missed that...


----------



## Fahad (Sep 21, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> *When I look at these side by side, I like @W1zzard 's best.  It's just an easier read at a glance.  I can find the info faster and it is better for my eyes.
> 
> De gustibus non est disputandum.*



Red and black is not the best combo for readability, made it by request.

I find the Light version easier to read at a glance, but for some reason, when I export from Adobe XD, the font becomes a little pixilated. It's sharp when in the application.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 21, 2017)

Maybe darken the actual values.. that light fray is washed out...


----------



## R00kie (Sep 21, 2017)

What about the compute tab? do features just disappear if they're not supported, or do they change colour?


----------



## fizhsmile (Sep 21, 2017)

the modern version looks nice!


----------



## Fahad (Sep 21, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> What about the compute tab? do features just disappear if they're not supported, or do they change colour?



I figured they just disappear. Why show something that isn't supported? That's just a bad tease.  It's not like AMD cards will support CUDA or PhysX anytime soon


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 21, 2017)

the question I have is what does it look like at 2560x1440.


----------



## kn00tcn (Oct 8, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> *When I look at these side by side, I like @W1zzard 's best.  It's just an easier read at a glance.  I can find the info faster and it is better for my eyes.
> 
> De gustibus non est disputandum.*


if https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_gustibus_non_est_disputandum is correct, you just described the exact opposite

easier to read, finding information faster, these are usability concerns directly related to vision & cognitive ability, aka NOT subjective

as an example, using a 4px font is wrong, yes it looks cool, yes it looks great in an upscaled retro pixel art game, but it is wrong to use in a document of text


----------



## Naki (Oct 8, 2017)

Not a taste issue. Current look is horrible and outdated and is optimized for 800x600 resolution which was the norm, say 15? 20? years ago, when CRT was the only thing possible and LCD/plasma displays did not exist. It is not 2000 any more, it is almost 2018. So 800x600 resolution is ancient and obsoleted.
If someone still uses 800x600 as main resolution, they should not use GPU-Z at all and should re-consider what they are even doing using a PC.

I will post another thread on this. Issue is not with the looks so much, as with the badly chosen window size, which is no good any more - we discussed this before too...


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 8, 2017)

Fahad said:


> You mean like this?
> View attachment 92276 View attachment 92277



DO WANT

You see that first version felt like a tabletfriendly iOS version. This right here, this is proper PCMasterRace material. Add a dragon and a sports car somewhere and it'll go viral


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 8, 2017)

I WANT IT!!! =D Blending with Windows 10 UI minus the flashy elements is good for me.


----------



## Fahad (Jan 28, 2018)

Just thought I would post an update to this. Last week Microsoft went into great detail about the evolution of Fluent Design in the Outlook app for Windows. One of their concepts included a colored top bar to "align more to the Outlook brand", and I thought this would be interesting to apply to the GPU-Z concept.

Gamers are typically very proud of their GPU choice, either from Team Red or Team Green, so it would be fitting for GPU-Z to reflect that in a more prominent way based on the detected GPU. There would also a blue accent (not pictured) for integrated Intel GPUs.

There are other minor changes made like moving all the function buttons to a bottom bar to keep things a little more organized, and I included the new Radeon badge.

Again, just a reminder, these are purely conceptual designs. Think Photoshop (although its actually Adobe XD) 

Light Theme:





Dark Theme:


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 28, 2018)

@W1zzard  PLZ WE NEED THIS


----------



## Naki (Jan 28, 2018)

Don't like. I like the general idea, but not the lack of indentations around each data item (label control).
Please note GPU-Z has indentations for the data labels and they aren't there just for fun, but for a reason. It looks much more readable with them.

Can you do a mockup with those?

Getting rid of checkboxes also not a good idea IMHO, and you forgot the Close button too.
Also, Hamburger icon is here, so Hamburger icon is what your mockups should use - please lose the gear icon, as W1zzard made up his mind for Settings it is that icon.  This means the gear icon is highly unlikely to happen.
Magnifying glass for Lookup button is a good idea, but will likely confuse some users.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 28, 2018)

It's too bad that GPU-Z doesn't run web server with RESTful endpoints that describe all of the data that it has available. Everything can use HTTP and JSON.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 28, 2018)

Your design has improved by quite a bit. I am really liking the newest dark theme. I still don't like the large text for the tabs though.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 28, 2018)

i wonder how that will work with large or small DPI settings......


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 28, 2018)

Fahad said:


> Just thought I would post an update to this. Last week Microsoft went into great detail about the evolution of Fluent Design in the Outlook app for Windows. One of their concepts included a colored top bar to "align more to the Outlook brand", and I thought this would be interesting to apply to the GPU-Z concept.
> 
> Gamers are typically very proud of their GPU choice, either from Team Red or Team Green, so it would be fitting for GPU-Z to reflect that in a more prominent way based on the detected GPU. There would also a blue accent (not pictured) for integrated Intel GPUs.
> 
> ...


Look up button should be a full button though


----------



## Fahad (Jan 29, 2018)

Naki said:


> Don't like. I like the general idea, but not the lack of indentations around each data item (label control).
> Please note GPU-Z has indentations for the data labels and they aren't there just for fun, but for a reason. It looks much more readable with them.
> 
> Can you do a mockup with those?
> ...



Indentations are nowhere to be found in the Fluent Design System. In cases where there is a congestion of text, grids and text weight are used to make text more legible as well as differentiate between headings, subheadings, and content. I could add a visible grid, which might help further. I will try this later.

Hamburger menus are reserved to consolidate tabs usually, putting settings in them is not intuitive. A settings button makes more sense. As for the magnifying glass, yeah, its the closest I could find to describe "lookup". Open to other suggestions here.

One of the challenges I was thinking about were tooltips and settings. The tooltips needed to look clean and modern, yet not too obtrusive. And I wanted settings to remain within the main window to prevent having to open multiple ones, similar to existing Fluent settings menus (see Mail & Calendar, and Microsoft Edge for examples).

Tooltips




Settings





T4C Fantasy said:


> Look up button should be a full button though



Is it a function that is clicked on regularly?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 29, 2018)

Fahad said:


> Indentations are nowhere to be found in the Fluent Design System. In cases where there is a congestion of text, grids and text weight are used to make text more legible as well as differentiate between headings, subheadings, and content. I could add a visible grid, which might help further. I will try this later.
> 
> Hamburger menus are reserved to consolidate tabs usually, putting settings in them is not intuitive. A settings button makes more sense. As for the magnifying glass, yeah, its the closest I could find to describe "lookup". Open to other suggestions here.
> 
> ...


yes probably 500 times a day if not more

its also where a lot of the gpu database views come from, so making it less viewable would be killing the database


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 29, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> yes probably 500 times a day if not more


do you sleep


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 29, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> do you sleep



its where most of the gpu database views come from, and thats a lot....


----------



## Fahad (Jan 29, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> yes probably 500 times a day if not more
> 
> its also where a lot of the gpu database views come from, so making it less viewable would be killing the database



Well we wouldnt want that. I will add it as a button in future mockups, probably in the space right under the badge image, or maybe add “lookup” as text next to the search icon in the bottom bar.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 29, 2018)

Fahad said:


> Well we wouldnt that. I will add it as a button in future mockups, probably in the space right under the badge image, or maybe add “lookup” as text next to the search icon in the bottom bar.


nice


----------



## Naki (Jan 29, 2018)

Hamburger means Settings also. 
The way three dots also means those, as well as the Gear icon you used.
It is up to developers to choose between these (or some other) icons.

Not an intuition issue, please note Hamburger was chosen as it is better looking on low-res screens than Gear icon.

EDIT: Sorry, but your Settings screen is horrible. It takes half the space it could. A really bad idea, I am afraid.
Settings will be likely changed going forward. So, new ones will come/get added over time. This means cutting Settings window is not really a good idea.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 29, 2018)

It looks good, getting better over time. When will we see a release of this?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 29, 2018)

if this comes as a custom skin, I would use it rather than looking at the old pre-XP era UI. Doesn't fit with Windows 10 at all.


----------



## Fahad (Jan 29, 2018)

Naki said:


> EDIT: Sorry, but your Settings screen is horrible. It takes half the space it could. A really bad idea, I am afraid.
> Settings will be likely changed going forward. So, new ones will come/get added over time. This means cutting Settings window is not really a good idea.



Adding horizontal space won't make a difference unless a column structure is used, which wouldn't look good as the main UI also uses it. Vertical space is what's needed when more settings are added and an easy solution for that would be to make it scrollable. There just needs be subtle visual cues that hint at a scrollable interface which is easy to do, even without having to add a big ugly scrollbar.


----------



## Naki (Jan 29, 2018)

Scrollable Settings not a good idea for this app, sorry.
IF there were tons of Settings, maybe then it would be. Currently Settings of GPU-Z are separated into tabs, so not really any need for scrolling.


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 29, 2018)

Naki said:


> Scrollable Settings not a good idea for this app, sorry.
> IF there were tons of Settings, maybe then it would be. Currently Settings of GPU-Z are separated into tabs, so not really any need for scrolling.



I disagree in this case. It's not a bad idea to have scrollable settings if the application window can be resized.


----------



## Fahad (Jan 29, 2018)

Naki said:


> Scrollable Settings not a good idea for this app, sorry.
> IF there were tons of Settings, maybe then it would be. Currently Settings of GPU-Z are separated into tabs, so not really any need for scrolling.



I don't see why not. Currently there are not enough settings to need it to be scrollable, so this is a non-issue. If there are more settings, then a scrollable UI is fine. The Advanced tab in the current GPU-Z is scrollable, so why not have it in settings when required in the future?

Edit: Slightly reworked settings


----------



## Naki (Jan 29, 2018)

EzioAs said:


> I disagree in this case. It's not a bad idea to have scrollable settings if the application window can be resized.


*EzioAs, Fahad -- *It is up to W1zzard to decide. Please note that Settings screen in current GPU-Z version is a separate window and not a tab of main window.
So, having main window resizable (namely only Sensors & Advanced tabs, actually) does not necessarily mean Settings screen should be resizable too.
IMHO Settings screen resizing/scrolling is good only for apps with tons of settings, such as web browsers, file sharing apps/etc.
GPU-Z is none of those and at least for now has much less Settings to change than Firefox or Chrome for example.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 29, 2018)

Looking great


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 29, 2018)

Naki said:


> It is up to W1zzard to decide.


Indeed. That doesn't mean people are not allowed to disagree with _your_ assertions though, Naki. the poster was responding to you, lol!


----------



## Naki (Jan 29, 2018)

Sure. Agreed.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 29, 2018)

Fahad said:


> Just thought I would post an update to this. Last week Microsoft went into great detail about the evolution of Fluent Design in the Outlook app for Windows. One of their concepts included a colored top bar to "align more to the Outlook brand", and I thought this would be interesting to apply to the GPU-Z concept.
> 
> Gamers are typically very proud of their GPU choice, either from Team Red or Team Green, so it would be fitting for GPU-Z to reflect that in a more prominent way based on the detected GPU. There would also a blue accent (not pictured) for integrated Intel GPUs.
> 
> ...


I aboslutely love the green on black for the nvidia card's dark theme. I want this like now.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 29, 2018)

I like these "skins" for GPUZ, good job @Fahad


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 29, 2018)

this is all hypothetical because gpu-z has no skin interface everything is hard coded


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 29, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> this is all hypothetical because gpu-z has no skin interface everything is hard coded


That's why I've put the "" , I know it has to be re-written to implement these changes


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 29, 2018)

even if w1z didn't want to make any changes to the dated, drab UI, I would still accept @Fahad's ideas for a complete overhaul to fit with 2018's trend. Who wouldn't want a brand new UI & elements that perfectly fits with a new OS?

If change is what it sorely needs, why wanna debate about it just because a raw concept of how or what to expect in the future? Why fear it?


----------



## Naki (Jan 29, 2018)

Lots of people would not want this. 
If it ain't broken (it is not), don't fix it.  I hate the lack of indentations in these mockups, for example.
I agree the current window size is too small for 2018 displays. Should be larger now, or customizable is even better.

For customizable window sizing, see how CrystalDiskMark does it.


----------



## Fahad (Jan 31, 2018)

For the sake of completeness, below are the remaining two tabs. 

I also wanted to thank you all for the feedback you've provided in this redesign. I really appreciate the input and constructive criticism as it helped me improve my work in this relatively new hobby of mine. So thank you! 

Advanced Tab:





Validation Tab:




Also, bonus artboard


----------



## Hatrix (Apr 21, 2020)

I am writing in this old post because i was looking for a Dark mode of GPU-Z. What happened to this fabulous redesign?


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 21, 2020)

Hatrix said:


> I am writing in this old post because i was looking for a Dark mode of GPU-Z.


Try the ROG version  "its dark "


----------



## Hatrix (Apr 21, 2020)

oh alright. it works but not as good as that. at least my eyes don't hurt now  thanks dorsetknob


----------



## Arjai (Apr 21, 2020)

Darkleoco said:


> Wouldn't matter to me if it was done in a manner similar to the OP. You seem like your just looking to complain about anything honestly. Do you fuss at people who do song covers, fan art, fan fiction? People these days are always looking for something to make an issue out of where none exists.
> 
> Edit: Also see W1zzard's own words on this. 4th post in.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-for-organizations-and-business-users.180164/





W1zzard said:


> all our software is free for personal and commercial use. don't claim it as your own, dont sell it. if you modify it, don't redistribute it, rather tell us about your modification.
> 
> the source code is not available
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatrix (Apr 21, 2020)

Sorry Arjai. didn't read all the post so i didn't know this Fahad wasn't from Techpowerup and he was messing with the software without permission. i was just looking at the pictures and liked it


----------



## Arjai (Apr 21, 2020)

Hatrix said:


> Sorry Arjai. didn't read all the post so i didn't know this Fahad wasn't from Techpowerup and he was messing with the software without permission. i was just looking at the pictures and liked it


No worries. I like your nick, I am a Hockey fan, myself. I think I am reading your nick properly, as a Hockey term. if not, OK. 

Anyway, I was just posting this quote instead of a link, as was done above. It was then I noticed this thread is 2 years old.  Oh well, I still like GPUz, however it looks.


----------



## Fahad (Apr 22, 2020)

Hatrix said:


> Sorry Arjai. didn't read all the post so i didn't know this Fahad wasn't from Techpowerup and he was messing with the software without permission. i was just looking at the pictures and liked it



I have returned to defend my honor.

I did not mess with the software without permission. This is a concept made with Adobe XD (it's basically Photoshop but for UI design). GPU-Z was not touched or modified in order to make these.

BTW, seeing this thread pop up back from 2017 made me think about a Fluent GPU-Z again. Microsoft's Fluent Design Language has also changed since then, especially now that Windows 10X is coming. Would anyone be interested in seeing another concept based on the new design language?


----------



## Naki (Apr 22, 2020)

Yes.  Can you do a Google-based design too?


----------



## Fahad (Apr 22, 2020)

Naki said:


> Yes.  Can you do a Google-based design too?



I haven't thought about making a Material Design one. I dont know much about it, so I will need to do some research, but it would be a nice challenge. I will definitely make one time-permitting.


----------



## Naki (Apr 24, 2020)

Arjai said:


> No worries. I like your nick, I am a Hockey fan, myself. I think I am reading your nick properly, as a Hockey term. if not, OK.
> 
> Anyway, I was just posting this quote instead of a link, as was done above. It was then I noticed this thread is 2 years old.  Oh well, I still like GPUz, however it looks.


Could be "football" too - or for you guys in USA, "soccer".


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Apr 24, 2020)

That modern version in the first post of the thread looks really nice. Would love to have that style GPU-Z.


----------



## birdie (Apr 24, 2020)

Absolutely horrible cringe-worthy unreadable low contrast spaced out mess with atrociously ugly fonts which make my eyes bleed. Leave GPU-Z alone. I hope W1zzard will never employ this "design" language.

I feel sorry for those people who find this version "nice".


----------



## Toothless (Apr 24, 2020)

birdie said:


> Absolutely horrible cringe-worthy unreadable low contrast spaced out mess with atrociously ugly fonts which make my eyes bleed. Leave GPU-Z alone. I hope W1zzard will never employ this "design" language.
> 
> I feel sorry for those people who find this version "nice".


"_If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything."_

Let people have their fun with colors and contrasts without dumping all over it.


----------



## Naki (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes, colors & contrast are not the vital parts here, it is the look & feel that is very different. 
Obviously, colors & contrast can be improved as needed.

IMHO if I had to suggest changes in the GPU-Z GUI, it would be some basic window/font size changing support, i.e. have the 100% we have now, but add 75%, 125%, 150%/etc custom window sizes and/or for GPU-Z to be Windows OS custom font sizes chosen-aware (i.e. DPI-aware).
Current window size is from when 800x600 & 1024x768 displays were still in fashion.  And they are not now anymore, for many years.
But this is lots of work..


----------



## Toothless (Apr 24, 2020)

Naki said:


> Yes, colors & contrast are not the vital parts here, it is the look & feel that is very different.
> Obviously, colors & contrast can be improved as needed.
> 
> I think if I had to suggest changes, would be some basic window/font size changing support, i.e. have the 100% we have now, but add 75%, 125%, 150%/etc.
> But this is lots of work..


It's basically options for people to have to match their schemes or make it easier to see. I know people who would love to have more things match their black/red or black/green builds, or bigger fonts to ease old eyes. We should be supporting progress and ideas.

_cough_


----------



## Naki (Apr 24, 2020)

Right.  I think custom window sizes (and thus custom fonts too - larger fonts with larger window size) is easier to add, and a good start for any further GUI changes.
Making GPU-Z theme-aware is lots of work. 

I have quite recently (i.e. few weeks ago) started using a 4K monitor, and the GPU-Z text/labels are quite small on this for my old, spectacled eyes. 
Fortunately, this PC has 3 monitors so just dragging to 2nd/3rd monitor helps, as the others are at Full HD and not 4K.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 24, 2020)

birdie said:


> Absolutely horrible cringe-worthy unreadable low contrast spaced out mess with atrociously ugly fonts which make my eyes bleed. Leave GPU-Z alone. I hope W1zzard will never employ this "design" language.
> 
> I feel sorry for those people who find this version "nice".


I feel sorry for those who have to lash out with such vitriol...you are an incessantly angry birdie..


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 24, 2020)

@Naki: GPU-Z is definitely DPI aware. Here's a screenshot from a VM with 200% DPI scaling, my normal 100% desktop to the right, for comparison


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Apr 24, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I feel sorry for those who have to lash out with such vitriol...you are an incessantly angry birdie..



Might have had his wings clipped and not been able to fly for ages, could be the cause of the anger haha.

The only thing I would pick at with this one is the fonts next to the info readouts could be darker.


----------



## Naki (Apr 24, 2020)

Not working for me. How/where did you set that 200% DPI scaling? Your screenshot has obscured the Settings below?
Are you using Nvidia or AMD, or does this not matter?

EDIT: OKay, you are testing a VM! Try to test a real Windows 10 OS PC.
For me, the fonts of GPU-Z are too tiny & hard to read on a 4K AOC monitor. 27" monitor, and I am sitting pretty close to it.
I have no time to check now if 100% or 125% scaling will show even tinier fonts.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 24, 2020)

Works for me on 4k. (V2.30.0). Scaled up and down.

150% (default) is fine for my old spectacled eyes.


----------



## Naki (Apr 24, 2020)

Can you show side by side screenshots (in 1 PNG file) for at least 2 of those? Say 100% and 200%?
Are you somehow setting GPU-Z to use a per-app resolution?


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 24, 2020)

Gpuz is at default. Not sure how to splice images together... but it surely scales. I cant read nearly anything on the desktop (icons and labels) including gpuz, at 100%. 150% is default and readable/where I leave it. 200% is ridiculously large, lol.


----------



## Naki (Apr 24, 2020)

Use MSPaint or Paint.NET.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 24, 2020)

I don't have the time to figure it out right now, sorry!

Here are all three images. Feel free to manipulate as you see fit. 



PS - 28" 4K UHD monitor. Nvidia Turing based GPU.


----------



## Naki (Apr 24, 2020)

Okay, thanks. Works 
I tried to change to 100% scaling, and indeed a very small, teenie-weenie GPU-Z window & fonts show. 

Suggestion remains - at some future point, if would be nice to be able to set a custom window size/scaling of fonts for GPU-Z, without needing to do so in Windows OS Display Settings (which changes ALL apps that comply with such system DPI changes).
As mentioned before, for example see how CrystalDiskMark does it.
(But this is not an exception - many Windows programs have such settings - e.g. Slack, ICQ, Telegram Desktop, or most web browsers such as Firefox, Opera and Chrome among others (but not for all parts of their GUI - for example, menus may be at a set font size in web browsers). 
EDIT: Both of CrystalDiskMark and ICQ have the option to scale up to 300%.  The former has a separate option of Font scaling up to 150%.
To quote one that lacks this - a common example that also lacks such settings is Viber PC Desktop app -- all you can set is pick 1 of 3 Themes, or change the background image.)


----------



## birdie (Apr 27, 2020)

Toothless said:


> "_If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything."_
> 
> Let people have their fun with colors and contrasts without dumping all over it. Just because *you're bland* doesn't mean everyone else needs to be.



I don't have to like something but at least I didn't say a word about the person who offered a redesign. You, on the other hand, *insult me directly*. What a nice forum we have here: such manners, much etiquette. Meanwhile most people with a brain detest Windows 8 UI and everything that has come after it but again I won't say a word about you because you've definitely never designed a single thing.



Spoiler: A dive into history and ... human science



Windows 95 UI which is considered _the pinnacle of GUI/UX_ was developed by actual scientists, engineers, psychologists and specialists in human vision and behavior. Almost all apps using classic Windows 95 controls are _extremely easy to recognize and interact with_ because they are visual, have simple shapes and depth, have a good contrast and resemble certain things in the real world.

E.g. here's classic Windows 95:





What's special about this old outdated design? It effing works, period!

You immediately see what's clickable and what's not
Checkboxes state is readable
Controls which are active and passive are easily recognizable
Buttons looks like actual buttons
Can be easily controlled from the keyboard and there shortcuts for various controls
Windows 8 UI which is widely considered _the worst UI design ever_ was designed by wanna-be designers with zero education, knowledge and background in designing anything.

Now I don't even want to post anything "modern" because it's just poor unadulterated crap. You start working with Android/iOS/Windows 10 and you immediately get lost. What's text and what are controls? What's the state of checkboxes? Is it to the left or to the right? What's with active being colored and passive being grayish? How can you even read it? And don't get me started on gestures, the short for "undiscoverable crap for hippies".



Let's look at this MODERN design crap.

Tell me which parts of this image are clickable (controls) and which are text? Is there any indication of which is which?
Tell me, the use Wi-Fi toggle in the picture (it's actually an effing checkbox) is now on or off?
Why is everything so low contrast?
And the redesign offered in this topic is the same W8/W10 modern crap which is mainly appreciated by the people who do not understand design.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 28, 2020)

It is one's opinion of it... everyone has made their point. 
*Now, everyone move on.*

Thank You and have a good day.


----------



## dyonoctis (May 1, 2020)

There's just one thing that bother me a little: how would the app look if all the texts were aligned to the left, just like the setting panel? 
I understand that the original skin had to cram as much data as possible in a small window, but if it's going to be an optional skin, we might be able to get a bit more airiness with today's larger screens/resolution. 






On a side note:
On Mobile platform (Zune windows phone) Metro/Modern UI was a well though UI/UX. The issue is that when it was developed, Microsoft might have not initially planned to use it on desktop. (Remember that initially windows mobile was the desktop interface poorly shoved onto a mobile. Then the iPhone came out, Microsoft and Blackberry said that the whole idea was stupid, it's going to bust, and look at what happened.)

Branding wise, you can't have two windows product co-existing and looking so different, especially when you try to push the whole "one platform thing". But they made the same mistake that they did with windows mobile but reversed: they tried to shove a mobile interface to the desktop, and it wasn't working because metro wasn't really meant for a desktop use. On mobile Metro appearance served a use: merging a widget and an icon, on a flexible grid. In that scenario the tiles are great...but on desktop that brings little benefits, and they went too hard with win 8, which made everyone call metro bad when it was just out of its element.

Fluent design is Microsoft attempt to make something modern that will work on every platform...while introducing a huge break in old habits.

(meanwhile Apple was ironically much more conservative, they used a few visual cues from macOS, but made just the right change to make it work on touchscreen, while still looking enough like macOS. It's scary to see just how little macOS/iOs changed over the years. There are a few tweaks here and there, but the fundamentals are the same.)


----------



## Naki (May 3, 2020)

It would look horrible, IMHO. 
The current alignment is fine - the main GUI issue is not with the alignment, it is mostly with the wrong, too small window size mostly meant for those 14-15" CRT monitors commonly using 800x600 or 1024x768 resolution of the (not so) distant past.  But as you know, 800x600 is no longer a commonly used resolution as of 2019-2020, neither is 1024x768.

Yes, GPU-Z is DPI-change compliant, but even this way its window/fonts are too tiny on 4K and probably some 1440p monitors too - even with scaled fonts/DPI.


----------

